# Fuzzy stuff growing on betta



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

My wife just changed the bettas water and put in a new kind of conditioner then the first one she used. The first she used was a betta conditioner and now we just use regular conditioner.

Problem is now we see some white stuff that looks like mold or fungus growing on the right tip of the long thing that comes form his neck. Also see a little starting on the bottem of his strands too.

What could this be and 
Is the conditioner okay to use or should I use the one labeled betta conditioner. Is there a problem using just regular aqua plus tap water conditioner?


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I figured out that its probably a fungus. (somehow my wife was able to take it off his body, don't ask me how)
Now I want to know if its from the conditioner, and how I should treat it.

Will melafix work?


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/bettas/23552-fin-rot-white-spots-tips-crowntail.html#post209247

Like this? My betta sound like it has the same thing... And I would also like an answer...

althugh I had already been treating the tank for 3 days for my bettas ripped fin on a ow does of melafix and it does not seem to be doing anything... In fact it appeared after the dosing started


----------

